# crystal river grouper fishing



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be headed there on Dec 4-5th. Not sure if we will try and hit some offshore reefs. I guess depends on how inshore bite it.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Go out to the platform I dont have the numbers but you can find them on a map.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Trolling the edges of the barge canal at Yankeetown is usually a pretty good bet.


----------

